# Truma Boiler Safety/Drain Valve



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

:? 

I have a 1993 Hymer B544 fitted with Truma Boiler.

Why is the dump valve triggered to activate at 8 degrees C, when a more reasonable figure might be 4 degrees C?

Cheers,


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bob,

Unless the earlier versions were different, it isn't set to trigger at 8 °C. Mine is a C6002 (2003 model Hymer) and the valve opens when the temperature falls below 4 °C. However, it cannot be reset until the temperature rises above 8 °C.

That seems to be in line with your requirement.

Philip


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Many thanks JeanLuc, this may be a documentation error!

The German Operating Instructions state:

Der Boiler ist mit einem Sicherheits-/Ablaßventil (29,1) ausgestattet . Durch dieses Sicherheits-/ Ablaßventil (29,1) wird bei Frost ein Einfrieren des Boilers verhindert.

Bei Temperaturen unter 4Ëš C wird der Boiler automatisch über das Sicherheits-/ Ablaßventil (29,1) entleert. Die Wasserpumpe und die Wasserarmaturen sind durch das. Sicherheits-/ Ablaßventil (29,1) nicht vor Frost geschützt.
p43 (Mo 03/94)

Whereas the supplied English manual states:

The boiler is provided with a safety/drain valve (38). This safety/drain valve (38) prevents the boiler from freezing up in frosty conditions. At temperatures below 8Ëš C the boiler will be automatically emptied by means of the safety/drain valve (38). The water pump and the instrumentation …ot protected by the safety/drain valve (38).

p51 (B/C - 06/97)
["…ot" obscured by punched hole in page for filing]

Interestingly Instruction Manual covering the Model Year 2004 on this point advises:

At temperatures of less than 8Ëš C the safety/drainage valve opens automatically. Therefore, you must turn on the living area heater and wait until the living area temperature exceeds 8Ëš C before you fill the boiler.
P137 (1269361 Edition 03/10-3 englisch)

My Trumatic C boiler is C345-A-94272004 model/serial no.

The illustration of the safety/drain valve in the latter publication differs from the first and matches my model.

Perhaps the answer is to get Peter Hambilton to arbitrate on which is applicable to my vehicle.


----------

